# My bamboo shrimp! Help me fast!



## gypsy_tree (Feb 25, 2007)

My bamboo shrimp, Zoidberg, isn't doing to hot. He isn't moving around at all and I found him on his side this afternoon. I checked to see if he was dead but he was moving, but barely. My other bamboo shrimp, Edna, is moving around fine, but I haven't seen her eat at all in about 2 days. I did everything I could think of: checked the ammonia level, changed some of the water, made food available... my 5 tetras seem to be doing fine and so is my betta (who after all my previous not so good ownership is still swimmin, abeit a complete angst-fish). Now Edna has gone and wedged herself behind the filter! Jesus! What am I doing to my poor fish?! I've gone through 3 sucker fish (common pleco). My tank is not yet quite established. HELP ME before Zoidberg dies! I don't want to kill another fish!


----------



## gypsy_tree (Feb 25, 2007)

too late. he died. *sniffs*


----------



## MyraVan (Jan 19, 2005)

I'm really sorry to hear about your shrimp dying. It's sad, even when you know that the animal has lived its full life, and even worse when you know you brought it to an early end. I killed a couple of goldfish when I was first starting out since I didn't know anything then...

You say that your tank isn't quite established yet. This is not a good home for bamboo shrimp. They need an established tank, perferably a planted tank that has been around long enough to grow some little microorganisms for them to eat. Check out
http://www.petshrimp.com/bambooshrimp.html
for more info.

I have three bamboo shrimps that I got in early January. They are quite cool! OK, so I haven't had them very long, but they share the tank with 5 Amano shrimps that have been in there more than a year (and also some assorted small fish), so this shows that the tank is frieldnly to shrimps in general.


----------



## 1stfishies (Feb 25, 2007)

Im sorry, about your fish, we all lose fish sometime in our time of having them. He may not have lived a full life and you probably shoudln't have had thme if it wasn't established but, go on and buy another one (but wait for a little while) and start over.
Good Luck


----------

